# [solved] Intel 11th gen gpu - blinking / not refreshing apps

## Adam.Nuclear

Hi,

I am having funny issues with mostly all UI apps with rocket lake cpu (i7-11700)

```

nuclear@teapot ~ $ lspci |grep VGA 

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation RocketLake-S GT1 [UHD Graphics 750] (rev 04)

nuclear@teapot ~ $

```

When I run any nodejs app (chrome/slack/spotify/whatever), app is blinking like it's not refreshing properly.

When I run VLC then video have refresh rate ~0.1FPS.

From VLC:

```

Numeric mode unsupported in the posix collation implementation

libva info: VA-API version 1.13.0

libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib64/va/drivers/iHD_drv_video.so

libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_1_13

libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0

[00007f8f28c5fe00] avcodec decoder: Using Intel iHD driver for Intel(R) Gen Graphics - 21.4.0 () for hardware decoding

```

Xorg - 20-intel.conf

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "intel"

    Driver      "intel"

    Option      "AccelMethod"    "sna"

    Option      "DRI" "3"

EndSection

```

vainfo looks good:

```

nuclear@teapot ~ $ vainfo 

libva info: VA-API version 1.13.0

libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib64/va/drivers/iHD_drv_video.so

libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_1_13

libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0

vainfo: VA-API version: 1.13 (libva 2.12.0)

vainfo: Driver version: Intel iHD driver for Intel(R) Gen Graphics - 21.4.0 ()

vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints

      VAProfileNone                   :   VAEntrypointVideoProc

      VAProfileNone                   :   VAEntrypointStats

      VAProfileMPEG2Simple            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileMPEG2Simple            :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileH264Main               :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileH264Main               :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileH264Main               :   VAEntrypointFEI

      VAProfileH264Main               :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileH264High               :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileH264High               :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileH264High               :   VAEntrypointFEI

      VAProfileH264High               :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileVC1Simple              :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVC1Main                :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVC1Advanced            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileJPEGBaseline           :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileJPEGBaseline           :   VAEntrypointEncPicture

      VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline:   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline:   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline:   VAEntrypointFEI

      VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline:   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCMain               :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain               :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileHEVCMain               :   VAEntrypointFEI

      VAProfileHEVCMain               :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCMain10             :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain10             :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileHEVCMain10             :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileVP9Profile0            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVP9Profile0            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileVP9Profile1            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVP9Profile1            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileVP9Profile2            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVP9Profile2            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileVP9Profile3            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVP9Profile3            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCMain12             :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain12             :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileHEVCMain422_10         :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain422_10         :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileHEVCMain422_12         :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain422_12         :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileHEVCMain444            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain444            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCMain444_10         :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain444_10         :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCMain444_12         :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain10          :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain10          :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain444         :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain444         :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileAV1Profile0            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain444_10      :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain444_10      :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

nuclear@teapot ~ $ 

```

Xorg.0.log - errors

```

teapot /home/nuclear # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    20.076] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    20.086] (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

[    20.163] (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit rendering commands (Invalid argument), disabling acceleration.

[    40.056] (EE) event18 - Logitech MX Master 2S: client bug: event processing lagging behind by 13ms, your system is too slow

```

Xorg.0.log - driver loading

```

teapot /home/nuclear # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |egrep -i "intel|915|965"|grep -vi hdmi

[    20.004] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.1-gentoo root=/dev/mapper/cryptroot ro quiet i915.enable_guc=2 intel_iommu=igfx_off

[    20.010] (**) |   |-->Device "intel"

[    20.037] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    20.038] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    20.039] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.039] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

[    20.039] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[    20.039] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[    20.039] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[    20.061] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20201103

[    20.073] (WW) intel(0): Unknown chipset

[    20.073] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx, avx2; using a maximum of 8 threads

[    20.073] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

[    20.073] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    20.073] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    20.073] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    20.073] (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "sna"

[    20.073] (**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "3"

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP1

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP2

[    20.074] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[    20.074] (--) intel(0): Output DP1 using initial mode 2560x1440 on pipe 0

[    20.074] (==) intel(0): TearFree enabled

[    20.074] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    20.074] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    20.075] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with generic backend

[    20.075] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    20.075] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    20.075] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    20.075] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    20.076] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): Textured video not supported on this hardware or backend

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 DRI3 enabled

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[    20.163] (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit rendering commands (Invalid argument), disabling acceleration.

[    20.163] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 2560x1440@60.0 on DP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    20.179] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 677 x 381

[    20.385] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Mic (/dev/input/event4)

[    20.385] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone (/dev/input/event5)

[    22.093] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 25065

[    22.093] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[    22.093] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[    22.093] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    22.093] (II) intel(0): Modeline "2560x1440"x0.0  241.50  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1481 +hsync -vsync (88.8 kHz eP)

```

vainfo looks good:

```

nuclear@teapot ~ $ vainfo 

libva info: VA-API version 1.13.0

libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib64/va/drivers/iHD_drv_video.so

libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_1_13

libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0

vainfo: VA-API version: 1.13 (libva 2.12.0)

vainfo: Driver version: Intel iHD driver for Intel(R) Gen Graphics - 21.4.0 ()

vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints

      VAProfileNone                   :   VAEntrypointVideoProc

      VAProfileNone                   :   VAEntrypointStats

      VAProfileMPEG2Simple            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileMPEG2Simple            :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileH264Main               :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileH264Main               :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileH264Main               :   VAEntrypointFEI

      VAProfileH264Main               :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileH264High               :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileH264High               :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileH264High               :   VAEntrypointFEI

      VAProfileH264High               :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileVC1Simple              :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVC1Main                :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVC1Advanced            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileJPEGBaseline           :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileJPEGBaseline           :   VAEntrypointEncPicture

      VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline:   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline:   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline:   VAEntrypointFEI

      VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline:   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCMain               :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain               :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileHEVCMain               :   VAEntrypointFEI

      VAProfileHEVCMain               :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCMain10             :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain10             :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileHEVCMain10             :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileVP9Profile0            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVP9Profile0            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileVP9Profile1            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVP9Profile1            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileVP9Profile2            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVP9Profile2            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileVP9Profile3            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVP9Profile3            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCMain12             :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain12             :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileHEVCMain422_10         :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain422_10         :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileHEVCMain422_12         :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain422_12         :   VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileHEVCMain444            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain444            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCMain444_10         :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCMain444_10         :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCMain444_12         :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain            :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain10          :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain10          :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain444         :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain444         :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

      VAProfileAV1Profile0            :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain444_10      :   VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileHEVCSccMain444_10      :   VAEntrypointEncSliceLP

nuclear@teapot ~ $ 

```

Xorg.0.log - errors

```

teapot /home/nuclear # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    20.076] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    20.086] (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

[    20.163] (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit rendering commands (Invalid argument), disabling acceleration.

[    40.056] (EE) event18 - Logitech MX Master 2S: client bug: event processing lagging behind by 13ms, your system is too slow

```

Xorg.0.log - driver loading

```

teapot /home/nuclear # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |egrep -i "intel|915|965"|grep -vi hdmi

[    20.004] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.1-gentoo root=/dev/mapper/cryptroot ro quiet i915.enable_guc=2 intel_iommu=igfx_off

[    20.010] (**) |   |-->Device "intel"

[    20.037] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    20.038] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    20.039] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.039] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

[    20.039] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[    20.039] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[    20.039] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[    20.061] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20201103

[    20.073] (WW) intel(0): Unknown chipset

[    20.073] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx, avx2; using a maximum of 8 threads

[    20.073] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

[    20.073] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    20.073] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    20.073] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    20.073] (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "sna"

[    20.073] (**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "3"

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP1

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP2

[    20.074] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[    20.074] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[    20.074] (--) intel(0): Output DP1 using initial mode 2560x1440 on pipe 0

[    20.074] (==) intel(0): TearFree enabled

[    20.074] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    20.074] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    20.075] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with generic backend

[    20.075] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    20.075] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    20.075] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    20.075] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    20.076] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): Textured video not supported on this hardware or backend

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 DRI3 enabled

[    20.076] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[    20.163] (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit rendering commands (Invalid argument), disabling acceleration.

[    20.163] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 2560x1440@60.0 on DP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    20.179] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 677 x 381

[    20.385] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Mic (/dev/input/event4)

[    20.385] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone (/dev/input/event5)

[    22.093] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 25065

[    22.093] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[    22.093] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[    22.093] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    22.093] (II) intel(0): Modeline "2560x1440"x0.0  241.50  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1481 +hsync -vsync (88.8 kHz eP)

```

The only way how to run any app is --disable-gpu which brings downsides like lagging app and complete lack of hw acceleration.

I tried using DRI 2 - works with GPU but lagging by default as hell. Tried adding tearfree option, the latest / earlier driver for intel without any progress it's still blinking or lagging.

I will be glad for any idea what can I do to get it working properly.Last edited by Adam.Nuclear on Fri Nov 26, 2021 9:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adam.Nuclear,

Welcome to Gentoo. 

Make friends with wgetpaste. That can put commands and output and file content on the be so that there is no need for you to filter it.

The entries in the log as well as what should be there but is missing are equally important.

We can't spot what's missing from filtered logs.

Put all of dmesg anh all of your Xorg.0.log onto pastebins, then post the links. 

Put the output of 

```
lspci -nnk
```

and 

```
emerge --info
```

in the post too, so we can see your hardware.

One thing to check. Is your normal user in the video group?

If not everything can be installed and working correctly but you are not permitted to use it.

----------

## Adam.Nuclear

Hi NeddySeagoon,

Alright, here are all the logs:

dmesg:

http://dpaste.com/H9B6Z3U8V

Xorg.0.log

http://dpaste.com/ES4N3YM3T

lspci -nnk

http://dpaste.com/CK75GD9UQ

emerge --info

http://dpaste.com/5X2CEZ5SZ

Yes, my user is in the video group. 

```

teapot /home/nuclear # cat /etc/group |grep -i video

video:x:27:root,nuclear

teapot /home/nuclear # 

```

I think when I wouldn't have a user in video vainfo wouldn't work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adam.Nuclear,

The kernel is not happy with its command line parameters.

BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.1-gentoo looks like an extra line in grub.cfg.

What did you expect intel_iommu=igfx_off to do?

Why is i915.enable_guc a good idea?

```

[    0.045304] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.1-gentoo root=/dev/mapper/cryptroot ro quiet i915.enable_guc=2 intel_iommu=igfx_off

[    0.045324] Setting dangerous option i915.enable_guc - tainting kernel

[    0.045329] DMAR: Disable GFX device mapping

[    0.045331] Unknown command line parameters: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.1-gentoo intel_iommu=igfx_off

```

I guess the five minute gap here is LUKS sorting itself out.

```
[    5.159326] Bluetooth: hci0: Firmware revision 0.4 build 5 week 39 2021

[  331.149623] random: crng init done

[  332.862261] kworker/dying (153) used greatest stack depth: 13712 bytes left

[  337.837655] EXT4-fs (dm-4): mounting with "discard" option, but the device does not support discard
```

To make discard work, it has to be passed through the LUKS layer too. Depesding on why you are using an encrypted setup, you may not want that as used space will be obvious to anyone having physical access to the media.

From the Xorg.0.log.

```
[   344.309] (WW) intel(0): Unknown chipset
```

may be a bad thing.

```

[   344.321] (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

...

[   344.396] (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit rendering commands (Invalid argument), disabling acceleration.
```

That says that you have no hardware acceleration, thats what we need to fix.

I would be tempted to try the testing mesa and the testing kernel.

There is no testing x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver. Its really grasping at straws as it looks OK, apart from your kernel parameters, which i don't understand.

----------

## Adam.Nuclear

Those kernel params are leftovers from testing...I was digging around the internet what helped other people but it made no difference.

But a good point I am going to remove them.

LUKS is fine :))

Regarding testing mesa:

```

teapot /home/nuclear # emerge -pv mesa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-21.2.5::gentoo  USE="X classic egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm vaapi vdpau vulkan vulkan-overlay zstd -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -lm-sensors -opencl -osmesa (-selinux) -test -unwind -valgrind -wayland -xa -xvmc -zink" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel iris -crocus (-freedreno) -i915 (-lima) -nouveau (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-v3d) (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

teapot /home/nuclear # 

```

Now I tested also:

*  media-libs/mesa

      Latest version available: 21.3.0_rc3

      Latest version installed: 21.3.0_rc3

Without any change, I can try testing kernel too.

About the guc..I thought it can help so I also compiled in guc firmware but basically, nothing helped whatever I did.

----------

## Adam.Nuclear

So after other hours of digging in.... problem seems to be mesa and iris driver:

When I force to use i965 via driconf:

```

nuclear@teapot ~ $ xdriinfo  

gfx12 and newer are not supported on i965

libGL error: failed to create dri screen

libGL error: failed to load driver: i965

gfx12 and newer are not supported on i965

libGL error: failed to create dri screen

libGL error: failed to load driver: i965

Screen 0: swrast

nuclear@teapot ~ $ cat .drirc 

<driconf>

  <device driver="loader" kernel_driver="i915">

    <option name="dri_driver" value="i965" />

  </device>

</driconf>

nuclear@teapot ~ $ 

```

This looks broken AF but applications are able to run but without hardware acceleration support.

(it's the same when I disable iris in VIDEO_CARS and rebuild mesa)

But when I enable iris:

```

nuclear@teapot ~ $ xdriinfo 

Screen 0: iris

nuclear@teapot ~ $

```

Seems fine...but apps doesn't works

I tried also latest mesa 

```
media-libs/21.3.0_rc3
```

 and also stable one 

```
media-libs/mesa-21.2.5
```

 (using right now)

----------

## xgivolari

Your Xorg.conf seems to imply that you are using the deprecated SNA AccelMethod and the even more deprecated xf86-video-intel driver. On modern systems, Xorg should be used with GLAMOR and kernel modesetting. What happens when you delete your Xorg.conf entirely? This should automatically select GLAMOR and modesetting.

----------

## Adam.Nuclear

Great! 

I think it should be explained in intel wiki some better way.

When I set 

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Intel Graphics"

        Driver      "modesetting"

        Option      "AccelMethod"    "glamor"

        Option      "DRI"            "3"

EndSection

```

Everything works smoothly.

So this thread can be marked as solved. Thank you!

----------

## Hu

Typically, it is the responsibility of the original poster to mark a thread as solved.

As for the Wiki, if its current advice is wrong or misleading, I suggest you use the corresponding talk page to suggest changes to improve it.

----------

